# 2/20/08 Pensacola Pier



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

not really, but...

Jake the Snake (kill1cobia)and i went out there today around 2, tide was low, and there was a 2' wind swell out of the southeast... water was somewhat clear, looked kinda like bay water... not too much activity, birds were working to the east... but they never came in. Sheepers were all over the T, lock-jawed, of course...

i threw on a bull red that was swimming on the second bar, made about 8 casts to no avail, .... i left around 3:15...


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

I've never done any fishing at the Pier yet.



I will pretty soon though.



It has me itching to give it a try.



Any pointers for days it was more plentiful with game?



Bait Type, Lure, Weight Amt., Rig, Acts of god.



Later


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

wait for a day in late march/early april with a stiff southeast wind... there will be some fish...


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

That's a BIG 10-4. :bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B (2/20/2008)*wait for a day in late march/early april with a stiff southeast wind... there will be some fish...


And then duck and cover.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (2/20/2008)*wait for a day in late march/early april with a stiff southeast wind... there will be some fish...
> ...


come on joe, don't be such a girl! oke


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be there, I just don't know if someone's first pier experience should be with YOU people.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/20/2008)*I'll be there, I just don't know if someone's first pier experience should be with YOU people.


what do ya mean "YOU PEOPLE" ?!?!?

like we're a dagum minority... HA oke...

let me know what day you're gonna fish, i'll bring you a helmet and some midol oke oke oke


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/20/2008)*I'll be there, I just don't know if someone's first pier experience should be with YOU people.


You People, that is freakin hilarious.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Helmet? Midol?
I'll bring you a diaperso you'll be covered when shit your pants at my mad skills.
My toddler's Dora pullups might be a bit big for your scrawny ass but I've got duct tape, we'll make it work.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe dont forget the super glue and soft tissue areas. Just kidding VS/Joe man we are short a few people. Good job taking up the slack Joe. :toastoke Hey VS, there is a new guy wanting some pier advice, PM him and you guys should hook up. Better he knows the rules than not.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

opcorn this stuff is hillarious.


----------

